# Macallister Mac3 And Snow Foam Lance



## will89 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a MacAllister pressure washer which i bought from B&Q about 6 months ago. Now I'm going to purchase a HD foam lance, but which fitting do i need? Anyone with one of these know what fitting i need? :wall:

Thanks in advance,

Will.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Have a look at this post

Does your fitting look like the Bosch?


----------



## will89 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah i think it does actually, thanks for that! Thing is i bought one allready with the lavor fitment after reading a thread on a forum but couldn't get it to fit. But can get an adaptor on ebay for about a fiver so not too bad!


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Snow foam*

I just bought a MAKITA HW110 PW from SCREWFIX.........it has a seperate soap bottle and a lance for it to go on ......does this act the same as a snow foam lance.........it certainly spreads the foam over the car from the shaped attachement............i have never used a snow foam lance


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

Any news on this? Which fitment works with your macallister?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Blockwax said:


> I just bought a MAKITA HW110 PW from SCREWFIX.........it has a seperate soap bottle and a lance for it to go on ......does this act the same as a snow foam lance.........it certainly spreads the foam over the car from the shaped attachement............i have never used a snow foam lance


It's not the same thing but it doesn't do a bad job as a pre-wash. It's just not the satisfying shaving foam experience.


----------

